# Fall Bassin'



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

what are some of your techniques on catching fall bass? I like to fish shallow with agressive baits, cranks and spinnerbaits work best for me.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

For the fall, of course some u guys know I will be mostly shallow flippin wood and docks, cranking bridges, throwing tube jigs, rattle traps on flats and searching for rockpiles. I also throw buzzbaits and spinnerbaits 2.

Good Luck


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

same as you Procraftboats21 but with the addition of topwater baits like zara spook, popper and buzz. Late fall I like to go a little deeper with soft plastics.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

It seems Like i fish the same things as I would In summer, maybe just a little bigger offerings. I also fish spinnerbaits more too, but mostly at night.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

Hello
I'll Normally Go To The Spawning Flats. And Near The Channel For The Bigger Bass. Because The Shallows Are Hit Daily, But The Bass That Are Deep Will Be Cruising For Balls Of Minnows. Find The Bait, Find The Fish. I'll Use Rattle Traps, Crankbaits, Topwaters, And Big 1 Oz. Spinnerbaits. If That Fails Carolina Rigs, Big Worms, And Jigs May Be The Ticket, Depending On The Mood Of The Fish.

Tom


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

I leen more towards action lures such as cranks, spinnerbaits and buzzbaits. But, when I HAVE to, I'll use flippin jigs and some special plastics...


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I rig a (3X) 5" zero -watermellon with red flake on a #3 wide gap, no weight. Work shallow cover by flippin in tight and twiching it out and let it fall. Wow!! Then I will have a chug bug- orange and red on a rod. Cast this into chasing bass after shad. My last back up is a 1/4 oz white blade, white skirt,buzz bait with a red trailer hook. Run this slow over shallow cover. Change the white to a solid red buss bait on cloudy days and just before dark. It gives me chills just thinking about this.


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

Skirted Grubs or "Hula-Grubs" have been great for me this year, even on hot summer days they still produce, Yomamoto and Kinami makes them, please exuse the spelling I fish not spell!!!!!!!!lol Lil Kev


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Big black buzzbaits and chartruse spinnerbaits are my fall river favorites.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

So is anybody catching the bass using "Fall" patterns yet? For the most part we are having our success with tube jigs in mid-depth waters (8-12'). I have tried several other presentations but I have had little success with them. I plan to keep at it this Thursday night. I am still waiting for that increased activity level. The water we fish was still 74-75 last Thursday on my last day out but it should be down a couple more degrees by this week.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Buzzman and I were catching them from shallow to 6' with cranks, spinnerbaits and plastics yesterday. Majority on cranks with the biggest coming on texas rigged plastic.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

What are your favorite crankbait choices for the season? I have never had too great of success on cranks for bass in lakes. I am sure they will work in the right situation but I have not figured that out. Is your presentation stop and go usually or steady?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

favorite cranks so far that have worked are....lipless crankc(blue fox, rattlin rap, rattletrap) shallow(bombers, mann's baby 1-, bandits, strike king 1xs) mid depth( bombers, fast tracks, bandits,mann's baby4-) deep (shad raps 4-5in model, bandits, bombers)


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

My most productive crank color/patterns are Firetiger, silver blue back, silver black back, and Tenn. shad. The brand I fish most are Bandit in the Footloose, 100, 200 and 300 series. This year I have added the DT series from Rapala. I'm looking forward to getting my hands on the new DT4 as soon as possible.

Fall productive technique has been ripping them through the tops of grass beds.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It looks like I may have to try a few different styles of cranks. I have quite a few longer slender cranks, mostly Rapala (Long A's, Husky Jerk, and Shad Raps). The slender cranks always seemed to do better for me in river fishing. I may have to pick up an crank or two to try. I have a slew of rattle traps and rattle spots that I just have not thrown lately. I tossed one of the rattle traps in silver a couple of weeks ago on Knox thinking that it would simulate the shad well enough to entice a bass. Well it did not work but then again neither did much else that day. 

Thanks for the suggestions guys!


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

Rat L Traps right into the sparse weeds and rip them through there... They will definitely pay off for you! If your not picking salad off of the hooks every other cast, your not close enough to the weeds. JBJ taught me a couple of new tricks ripping the deeper divers through the weeds yesterday - he pretty much skunked me in the AM with that tecnique!


JBJ-

Thanks for all the pictures, got them this evening.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Don't be so modest there Buzzman. You chalked up more bass and total weight than me by the end of the day. This seems to be the way it goes with us as a team, I catch them early and you catch them late. It was better this last time out because we caught a winning amount of keepers. Too bad we weren't fishing a tourney...


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It sounds like I may be tossing a RatL Trap a bit tomorrow night. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

Chime in, since JBJ and Buzzman are. Look what I've gone and done. Hooked Buzzman up with a club, and JBJ gets all the invites for fishing.  Whose a guy gotta know around here?  

I throw the sme things as I would any other time of year. It's more a question of confidence and familiarity than anything. Remember, these fish will be aggressive in any portion of the water column. They must fatten up before winter, and the food is available. Saying that, I love the 100 200 300 series bandits, Tenn Shad, white spinnerbaits. Matches the hatch, just need fish to zero in on your bait. Use erratic retrieves and stay beneath the schools of shad. That's where the fat lazy ones hang out. 

I take a good topo map, and find areas with rapid drop offs. Shad and gamefish will begin returning to those areas where they can easily move up and down the water column without swimming very far. Think of it as a reverse of the spring. To feel comfortable, the fish will move up or down in the water column (vertically) without wasting energy moving very far horizontally. Make sense. That's why a jig or c-rig pulled down a deep bank could find fish too. 

Eric


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

Warpath is forgetting to mention how bad he made JBJ and me look at Clear Fork a week ago... We're just trying to re-establish our manhood!  


Warpath-

Check your PM's, I'm gonna hit Alum for a little bit Saturday morning... Let me know if you want to give it a go.


----------

